# frankreich



## wurmschreck (1. August 2004)

hi
hat jemand en guten gewässertipp für frankreich. günstig wäre in der umgebung von Bitsch un umgebung. naja jedenfalls sollte es in der nähe von der grenze zu rp oder saarland sein.


----------



## peterSbizarre (2. August 2004)

*AW: frankreich*



			
				wurmschreck schrieb:
			
		

> in der umgebung von Bitsch un umgebung



für den anfang liegst du da mit frankreich schonmal nicht schlecht! 

ich würde dir dann aber doch eher die coted'azur empfehlen! :m 
wenns mal nicht so toll läuft kann man da auch ganz gut angeln. #6


----------



## Newbiecarp (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: frankreich*

Hallo; ich angel nur in Frankreich bei creutzwald sind 3 schöne seen die recht gut mit Raubfischen Besetzt sind ( Barsch,Hecht,Zander, am grossen in der stadt auch wels)
Bei Thionville ist ein karpfensee , da war ich mal hin gucken mit nem Freund dviel kraut harter Boden aber viele ausgelutschte muscheln. sah sehr vielversprechend aus ( dieser Karpfensee darf auch mit Boilies über Nacht beangelt werden mit extra schein. die jahreskarte für nationale gewässer gilt nachts nicht , was sie kostet weiß ich nicht) ansonsten gilt nacht´s angelverbot ,die mosel ist auch ganz in der nähe. Dann noch einige weiher ,hirbach,stockweiher, Puttelange(nähe saarbrücken) . eine tages karte(gilt auch für alle nationalen gewässer) kostet 12€ , eine jahreskarte 70€ . über die ruten anzahl kann ich dir nur genaue auskunft über Creutzwald geben. da sind es mit der tageskarte 3, jahresschein 4.  Spinnfischen ist eigentlich überall erlaubt(schonzeiten beachten , Barsch hat keine soweit ich weiß besser genau nachfragen). Bin immer noch die region am abchecken was wann wo geht.  

Petri Heil


----------



## hotte50 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: frankreich*

Hallo Wurmschreck,

frage einfach in einem Angelladen in Frankreich nach, die verkaufen auch gleich die Jahreskarten. Ich habe, als ich noch in Saarbrücken wohnte, für eine Jahreskarte (in 2001) umgerechnet damals knapp 80 DM gezahlt und konnte damit in allen staatlichen Gewässern in Elsass-Lothringen angeln. Heute ist es teurer als zu DM Zeiten, siehe oben. Macht aber trotzdem mächtig Laune, die haben teils Klasse Gewässer, besonders die Saar hatte es mir angetan.

Gruß
Hotte


----------



## Ines (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: frankreich*

Ich will im Sommer auch nach Südfrankreich. Weiß jemand, ob es für die Region Angelführer (als Buch) gibt? Bei amazon habe ich nichts gefunden.

Grüße, Ines


----------

